# Wahoo new forum



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

We got our own thread now let's fill it.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

this is good. all the pages on the top bar thread were getting hard to wade through.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Ah, this is great! This should make searching much simpler. Three cheers for admin. 
George


----------

